
JQuery Interactive Tutorial - janemanny
http://net-informations.com/jq/default.htm
======
janemanny
Scripting languages are programming languages mostly (but not necessarily
exclusively) used for scripting that don't require an explicit compilation
step. Scripting languages usually sits behind some programming language. These
are designed for integrating and communicating with other programming
languages. These languages usually have less access to the systems native
abilities since they run on a subset of the original programming language. For
ex. Javascript will not be able to access your file system.

